# NYT: Coping with Cooped-up



## cgw (Apr 3, 2020)

Maybe a TPF "Housebound" thread wouldn't be out of place?

The World’s Great Photographers, Many Stuck Inside, Have Snapped


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2020)

cgw said:


> Maybe a TPF "Housebound" thread wouldn't be out of place?
> 
> The World’s Great Photographers, Many Stuck Inside, Have Snapped


Go for it! 

Off topic forum, or Just for Fun gallery for pictures.


----------

